# Minimum thickness for end grain cutting board?



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey everyone. So I've run into a potential issue. I made an end grain cutting board using maple and walnut and my pieces unfortunately very poorly during the glue up. After getting my board planed to the lowest points, It ended up only being 7/8" or 15/16" thick. Do you think it will still be stable enough to be washed/absorb moisture without breaking? I was going to give this to someone, and I'm unsure if I should just make another one.

Thanks!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Sounds too thin to me unless it's only a 3×3 square or the size of a drink coaster. I always shoot for 2 inches on my end grain boards. 
Save that one for your self and see how it does


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Well, you could always inlay it into another board. I routinely make "cheese and cracker" cutting boards on my lathe with an end grain inlay in the center…rarely is the end grain inlay over 1/2" thick. This one is white oak end grain set in cherry.


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello, If I was going to make something to inlay it into I would just make another one completely. What do you think though? is 7/8 likely to warp?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

At this point why not just use it and see how it does.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

If you combine all answers in this post you will get an advice to cut your board into smaller pieces , which makes excellent beer coasters.


----------



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

Damn, so nobody has any experience with end grain cutting boards ~7/8"~ thick not breaking over time? What's the thinnest you've gone ?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

if you do the google search for "end grain cutting boards" you will find thicknesses are all over the map.
I see that 1-1/4" being the thinnest.

https://www.cuttingboard.com/end-grain/

.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> If you combine all answers in this post you will get an advice to cut your board into smaller pieces , which makes excellent beer coasters.
> 
> - Carloz


I don't drink beer


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Hello, If I was going to make something to inlay it into I would just make another one completely. What do you think though? is 7/8 likely to warp?
> 
> - Jimothy


This is your big chance test 7/8 boards and report back to us. You have a chance to help thousands of woodworkers. Just use and you'll be the first to know how it works out first hand. Then you can spread the word

In the mean time make another cutting board.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

I made a cheese and cracker serving tray for my son a year ago. It was from WoodSmith plans and had a 6×9 inch end grain maple 3/4" thick. I may have made it a wee bit thicker, but no more than 7/8ths.

So far, so good.

peace, T


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I just made an end grain board for our RV - it is 9×9 and 5/8" thick. I have no concerns given it is only 9×9.

I would go ahead and use yours. Hand wash/wipe down and see how long it lasts.

One of my earlier boards developed a split. I just cut it down to a smaller size. That would always be a future option for you.


----------



## ppg677 (Jan 21, 2016)

I bought an end-grain cutting board that is pretty thin-probably 5/8" or .75" thick. It lasted about 15 years of abuse before finally becoming unusable.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/256897


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a 6×6" board I made that is 1/2" thick. Going on five years of daily use…


----------

